# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Zwarte puntjes

## parasieter

Beste leden,

Ik ben er laatst achtergekomen dat ik zwarte puntjes in mijn balzak heb.
Als ik er even aan krab komt er een zwarte ding uit met een geel puntje. Ik had er een paar die zijn goed afgelopen,
Nu is er eentje die diep zit, het krabben ging verkeerd en nu is het rood, als ik mijn balzak goed zet komt er een geel uiteinde uit.
Wat is dit? Is dit gevaarlijk?

----------

